# Brazilian Keratin Treatment



## Mynappturalme (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I did a search on this but nothing came up, Has anyone ever tried the Brazilian Keratin Treatment and if so, did you like it? how long did it last for you.  Thanks

links:

http://www.sickoffrizz.com
http://www.naturallycurly.com/straightening/brazilian-keratin-treatment
http://www.bestkeratin.com


----------



## Mynappturalme (Apr 23, 2008)

If you have tried this? Are you relaxed or natural? Are there any naturals that have tried this and liked it?


----------



## Mynappturalme (Apr 23, 2008)

I see you all looking but can a sista get a response please?


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 23, 2008)

one word: FORMALDEHYDE

Here are some other threads on BKT:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=223151&highlight=formaldehyde
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=213795&highlight=keratin


----------



## Evazhair (Apr 23, 2008)

^ What she said. I only do formaldehyde in the lab, so it's a nogo.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have about 2 inches of hair that is chemcially treated but it never changed my texture. The rest it natural. I have done the treatment twice. I love it and would do it again. In fact, I am doing another one tomorrow. I have never completly washed it out so I do know long it last but I would say probably about 3 months or so.


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 23, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I have about 2 inches of hair that is chemcially treated but it never changed my texture. The rest it natural. I have done the treatment twice. I love it and would do it again. In fact, I am doing another one tomorrow. I have never completly washed it out so I do know long it last but I would say probably about 3 months or so.



OK, this is what I need someone to explain to me.  When you wash your hair does it stay straight or curly?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Apr 23, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> OK, this is what I need someone to explain to me. When you wash your hair does it stay straight or curly?


 
It stays straight.

I am going to do it tomorrow and try to post pictures of the process.


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 23, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> It stays straight.
> 
> I am going to do it tomorrow and try to post pictures of the process.



So if it stays straight and your natural hair is curly, how is it still considered natural when formaldehyde and other active ingredients are what makes your hair straight.....


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 23, 2008)

If you search for BKT you may find more results


----------



## brittanynic16 (Apr 23, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> So if it stays straight and your natural hair is curly, how is it still considered natural when formaldehyde and other active ingredients are what makes your hair straight.....


 
Because I can wash the product out if I want.


----------



## Mynappturalme (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you ladies for responding.  

 




  Brittanynic16  I can not wait to see your results.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 23, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> Because I can wash the product out if I want.



How do you wash it out? Just shampoo/conditioner? Does that mean you couldn't/shouldn't wash multiple times a week with this in your hair?


----------



## Jhuidah (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.straightenmyhair.com/

Just wanted to post this link.  Apparently there is a formaldehyde-free version of this process.  It looks very interesting, but I don't know that I would want to try it.  I'm curious to see a before and after of natural hair that completely washed out the product/reverted, if that is at all possible.


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jhuidah said:


> http://www.straightenmyhair.com/
> 
> Just wanted to post this link.  Apparently there is a formaldehyde-free version of this process.  It looks very interesting, but I don't know that I would want to try it.  I'm curious to see a before and after of natural hair that completely washed out the product/reverted, if that is at all possible.



It isn't free, but a smaller percentage of formaldehyde!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Apr 24, 2008)

There was another member who tried it -- Cubanit. She posted her results and that she loved it. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=195699


----------



## dany06 (Apr 24, 2008)

I was going to do it but I had three reasons for changing my mind. The first one is that I actually talked to the stylist in person at vis-a-vis salon and he made it seem like it wasnt going to do anything. Yeah he mentioned it would cut down on frizz but I was still going to have to heat style. He didnt show me any examples of his work and I didnt think $300 was worth it.   Second, I live in alabama without a car and his shop is in georgia. So who is going to take me out of the kindness of their heart? No one. It going to cost me some extra money just to get there and back. Lastly, I couldnt take that damaged hair anymore and I cut it off. Plus he said that the treatment was not going to straighten out my new growth and I was planning on transitioning. I just hate having two extremely different textures. And I wasnt going to be able to do it every three months anyway.

Overall, If I had someone in my area who offered that service I might have thought twice about cutting off my hair and giving it a shot. But the time i would have to wait to get it done and the money I would have to pay are just to much for me. 

Good luck if you choose to do it.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 30, 2008)

I was curious too, but I am scared about that formaldahyde thing. Brittany, your hair looks great though. Those bangs are really really cute.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> I was curious too, but I am scared about that formaldahyde thing. Brittany, your hair looks great though. Those bangs are really really cute.


 
Thanks! But, they have grown out. The concern about the formaldahyde is during the application. You can smell if you are breathing in the formaldahyde but, if you have a good fan you are fine.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 30, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> Thanks! But, they have grown out. The concern about the formaldahyde is during the application. You can smell if you are breathing in the formaldahyde but, if you have a good fan you are fine.



true! I think I will look into it then. I miss having those bangs, and I can just try it and take it 3 months at a time, or however long it lasts. So you do it and your hair is straight and well not every time, but over time as you wash it it just gets curlier and curlier until its your natural texture again?


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 1, 2008)

Also, which one do you use and where do you get it from?


----------



## delp (Oct 28, 2008)

Softliss (I used)...do a google search....cheapest....
Global keratin is another (not as cheap) but strongest


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm too chicken, ya'll. Picked up the Ulta liquid keratin pack and put it right back down on the self. I'm too chicken.


----------



## Sugarhoney (Apr 1, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'm too chicken, ya'll. Picked up the Ulta liquid keratin pack and put it right back down on the self. I'm too chicken.



Is this kind as good as the salon version?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^ I wasn't sure, so I didn't want to take a chance on using it. Supposedly it doesn't have the formaldehyde. But again, I don't know...


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sugarhoney said:


> Is this kind as good as the salon version?



It has similar results but only lasts for a month.  Considering that, you could get the salon version for cheaper since you get 10 to 14 applications per bottle.

Auburn had a great thread on it with pics.  Click here for her review.

Global also has a formaldehyde free version.  It is my understanding that "free" is not entirely "free".  It's more like 0.2% instead of the 2% or 4%


----------



## vkb247 (Apr 1, 2009)

The Ulta one isn't as strong as the salon on. Auburn did a thread about it and it did give her beautiful straight hair but when she washed it, iot wasn't straight anymore. But she is also natural and these treatments take better on porous/damaged/chemically processed hair.


----------



## Sugarhoney (Apr 10, 2009)

bump********


----------



## sydwrites (Apr 11, 2009)

I've tried the Ulta version, its not the same.  Its probably more like the Keep the Curls version with no formeldahyde or ether.  No masks or fans needed.  Im a natural 4a/b and I have tried and blogged about it.  It made my hair smoother, shinier, and reduced the frizz considerably, but it didnt have a drastic loosening affect.  You can do a few uses in the small amount you get so although its probably alot weeker, the price is pretty comparable and you get tiny bottles of shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in.  Mine lasted about a month, but I forgot to use the right shampoo twice so I may have  been able to stretch 6 weeks out.  Has anyone tried the Keep the Curls formula, I would guess it lasts longer.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 11, 2009)

delete delete


----------



## Liege4421 (Apr 12, 2009)

For the UK ladies, I found a salon in Leeds that does this for 180 GBP...but your hair has to be in super good condition...the lady was totally inspecting every strand of hair!  My hubby is from Leeds, so we were visiting family over the weekend.  The salon is in the Victoria Quarter of the Leeds shopping area (near Harvey Nichols)...they don't flat iron the hair, though...they only blow dry.  They say you don't need to flat iron it...it's called BKT, though, so I don't know.  Anyways, the salon name is West Row Hairdressing...the lady named Zoe helped me, and she was really nice.  You have to get a consult first, so that's what I did (it's free) and then you can book.


----------



## hothair (Apr 12, 2009)

I did the Global Keratin 4% treatment last week at home, I'm about 70% natural,  the results, my hair didn't dry straight after first wash (4ab) but it was smooth and silky my curls are looser now seem a 3c/4a (wet), I flat ironed on very low heat and it came out silky, sticking with this details in my LHCF blog. Looking forward to retouching in a few weeks.

PS: I would recommend this to anyone! Especially those transitioning, I think if you're relaxed your hair would  come out quite straight airdried.


----------



## Thann (Apr 12, 2009)

I have an appointment for a consult Wed. Their prices start $60 and the consult is free so this might might just end up trying it out.


----------



## belletresse (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but ...  It's my understanding that this stuff contains 10 times the amount of formaldehyde ( a carcinogen) deemed to be safe.  The fumes are released when the stylist flatirons your hair. Some stylists wear protective breathing apparatus when applying it.   I was all excited about it until I read this.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 12, 2009)

belletresse said:


> I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but ...  It's my understanding that this stuff contains 10 times the amount of formaldehyde ( a carcinogen) deemed to be safe.  The fumes are released when the stylist flatirons your hair. Some stylists wear protective breathing apparatus when applying it.   I was all excited about it until I read this.



The formaldehyde free formula only has trace amounts and it isn't harmful.  I don't think it's any more dangerous than being in a nail salon.


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 12, 2009)

belletresse said:


> I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but ...  It's my understanding that this stuff contains 10 times the amount of formaldehyde ( a carcinogen) deemed to be safe.  The fumes are released when the stylist flatirons your hair. Some stylists wear protective breathing apparatus when applying it.   I was all excited about it until I read this.



Thanks Belletresse,  it seems that some are very concerned with the amount of formaldehyde in some of the formulas.  There are formaldehyde free ones for them (these formulas have the amount deemed safe for cosmetic use 0.2%)  There have been medical students that responded in some threads, though, that said they are shut in a room with the stuff for years while getting their MD and say that they have not been adversely affected.  I read on another site where a lady asked her doctor about it and he said that every doctor would be in danger from their years in med school if the concentrations she spoke of were that much of a concern.

But, as always, we all have to make the best choice for ourselves.  I, personally, am going to do it.  Ever since I saw how many things formaldehyde is in and a study that LuckiestDestiny looked up where people who worked in funeral homes (surrounded by formaldehyde daily) did not have any recognizable pattern of illness/death in relation to formaldehyde use, I've decided it's not much of concern for me.  Again, for me.

I will follow instructions and use protective measures, and feel safe with my decision.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thann said:


> I have an appointment for a consult Wed. Their prices start $60 and the consult is free so this might might just end up trying it out.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thann,
> 
> Please keep us posted!


----------



## Keen (Apr 12, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Thanks Belletresse,  it seems that some are very concerned with the amount of formaldehyde in some of the formulas.  There are formaldehyde free ones for them (these formulas have the amount deemed safe for cosmetic use 0.2%)  There have been medical students that responded in some threads, though, that said they are shut in a room with the stuff for years while getting their MD and say that they have not been adversely affected.  I read on another site where a lady asked her doctor about it and he said that every doctor would be in danger from their years in med school if the concentrations she spoke of were that much of a concern.
> 
> But, as always, we all have to make the best choice for ourselves.  I, personally, am going to do it.  Ever since I saw how many things formaldehyde is in and a study that LuckiestDestiny looked up where people who worked in funeral homes (surrounded by formaldehyde daily) did not have any recognizable pattern of illness/death in relation to formaldehyde use, I've decided it's not much of concern for me.  Again, for me.
> 
> I will follow instructions and use protective measures, and feel safe with my decision.




Some are more concerned with the heat than formaldehyde. We all have our comfort levels


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 12, 2009)

$60 is great!  A salon in Brooklyn, NY - Fryzura, charges $75 for medium length and $85 for long hair.  They use the Lasio Studios brand keratin treatment, including the One Day formula.



Thann said:


> I have an appointment for a consult Wed. Their prices start $60 and the consult is free so this might might just end up trying it out.


----------



## belletresse (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm curious,

What is the ingredient in the formaldehyde free version that straightens hair? As far as I know  formaldehyde is the active straightening ingredient.  

What's the advantage of this treatment over a standard relaxer?  I assume that new growth comes in at the same rate and has to be treated. 

It does sound interesting, though.  Good luck!


----------



## Thann (Apr 12, 2009)

naturaltobe said:


> $60 is great!  A salon in Brooklyn, NY - Fryzura, charges $75 for medium length and $85 for long hair.  They use the Lasio Studios brand keratin treatment, including the One Day formula.



Im glad to know that the price isnt too good to be true! I was a little iffy seeing that its drastically lower the the $200-300 average.


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 12, 2009)

belletresse said:


> I'm curious,
> 
> What is the ingredient in the formaldehyde free version that straightens hair? As far as I know formaldehyde is the active straightening ingredient.
> 
> ...



I was considering relaxing this time next year.  But I hope this will be my alternative as I want my hair to be stronger instead of more fragile.  I hope to have strong, long hair that I can wear straight with ease.  Can't wait to see whether the treatment works for me, as I am not really used to my straight hair.  I've been natural with no heat for years.  And now, I've pressed once.


----------



## belletresse (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks, Sheba1.  You clearly know your stuff!  I'm in Detroit, and the BKT  is still a little underground here. There are a handful of salons in southwest Detroit that offer it, but I hadn't been able to get much information other than online.  Language barriers can make it tricky getting information by phone in some of the Hispanic salons here.  Your post was very helpful.  I'll certainly keep an open mind about it in the future.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 12, 2009)

I have found $75, $99, $150 all the way up to $375.....all licensed stylists with a few "home stylists" that have no salon.  I preferred a salon.



Thann said:


> Im glad to know that the price isnt too good to be true! I was a little iffy seeing that its drastically lower the the $200-300 average.


----------



## mariamichelle (Apr 14, 2009)

I am in Detroit and I found a place in Southwest Detroit that does the BKT. Please see the link below.

http://dominicanhaircare.com/blog/?p=109


----------



## ADB (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm here in Kuwait and I found a place that does it for 300 dollars.  I think it's cheaper for shorter hair.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Apr 17, 2009)

Formaldehyde is used in shampoos, and conditioners as an inhibiting agent against carcinogenic nitrosamine production. Yet, formaldehyde is carcinogenic itself. It readily penetrates the skin and can cause serious long term health concerns, and often sensitises individuals to other chemicals. It can seriously weaken the immune system and can cause cancer. It also causes allergic reactions, headaches, and chronic fatigue.

HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 17, 2009)

Blessed2bless said:


> Formaldehyde is used in shampoos, and conditioners as an inhibiting agent against carcinogenic nitrosamine production. Yet, formaldehyde is carcinogenic itself. It readily penetrates the skin and can cause serious long term health concerns, and often sensitises individuals to other chemicals. It can seriously weaken the immune system and can cause cancer. It also causes allergic reactions, headaches, and chronic fatigue.
> 
> HTH


 
Also in babywipes, pressed wood, carpet cleaner, nail polish and remover (sometimes up to 5 percent), and just environmental factors for everyone.  It's effects in these areas are cumulative which is why, with something like BKT it's good to have proper ventilation just like an embalmer/mortician or someone else exposed would have. However the exposure for the client is minimal because it's once every 3-5 months whereas the stylist really should be concerned as they need to have proper ventilaton that states require for embalmers.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 17, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Thanks Belletresse, it seems that some are very concerned with the amount of formaldehyde in some of the formulas. There are formaldehyde free ones for them (these formulas have the amount deemed safe for cosmetic use 0.2%) *There have been medical students that responded in some threads, though, that said they are shut in a room with the stuff for years while getting their MD and say that they have not been adversely affected. *I


 
My boyfriend is in his third year of medical school and is the picture of health. He never gets sick. I don't understand it, I mean NEVER. And none of his classmates are dropping like flies either and yes they are around that stuff alot.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not saying that formaldehyde is perfectly safe. I'm saying with proper precautions its nothing like what everyone is exposed to on a daily basis in our environment already. Saftely is important and ventilation is too.


----------



## PinkSkates (May 4, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Also in babywipes, pressed wood, carpet cleaner, nail polish and remover (sometimes up to 5 percent), and just environmental factors for everyone. It's effects in these areas are cumulative which is why, with something like BKT it's good to have proper ventilation just like an embalmer/mortician or someone else exposed would have. However the exposure for the client is minimal because it's once every 3-5 months whereas the stylist really should be concerned as they need to have proper ventilaton that states require for embalmers.


 
Thank you LD for putting it into perspective. The amount of formaldehyde in most of the BKT brands is negligible. I worked as an embalmer for 5 years and never had a problem. As long as the room is properly ventilated you'll be just fine.


----------



## lipyt (May 5, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> Thank you LD for putting it into perspective. The amount of formaldehyde in most of the BKT brands is negligible. *I worked as an embalmer for 5 years *and never had a problem. As long as the room is properly ventilated you'll be just fine.


 Whoa!  That's a whole other thread of it's own!  You did??  What's that like?  When did you do that?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 5, 2009)

*How many ounces of BKT does it take to treat BSL hair?  Please respond asap!*


----------



## Dove56 (May 5, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *How many ounces of BKT does it take to treat BSL hair?  Please respond asap!*



I used 3 oz and my hair is very thick per square inch.  I ran out the last 1/4 of my head..lol.. because I slapped too much treatment on the first side I did.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 7, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> Thank you LD for putting it into perspective. The amount of formaldehyde in most of the BKT brands is negligible. I worked as an *embalmer for 5 years and never had a problem*. As long as the room is properly ventilated you'll be just fine.


 

WHA????????????????????????????

Dang. 

SJ rendered speechless.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (May 7, 2009)

The problems with formaldehyde aren't usually with the client, it's usually with the stylist who has much more exposure to it on a daily basis.  There are BK's out there with no formaldehyde in them (maybe aldehydes and it's said these form formaldehyde with heat but negligible amounts...I dunno, not a chemist) that are solely for conditioning the hair.  They leave the hair easier to flatiron.


----------



## cutenss (May 8, 2009)

Here is some info I found, for those who would like additional information:

http://www.squidoo.com/BenefitsBrazilianKeratinTreatmentHair

HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 8, 2009)

cutenss said:


> Here is some info I found, for those who would like additional information:
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/BenefitsBrazilianKeratinTreatmentHair
> 
> HTH


 

Good article. Thanks cutenss


----------



## cutenss (May 8, 2009)

Hey LD, no problem.  I am planning on doing this next week.  I have being reading everything I can get my hands on.  I am a research/google NUT   I think it will be perfect for summer weather.


----------



## laurend (May 18, 2009)

Nope, I won't use BKT because I like my natural hair.  I'm sure I won't be able to do my twist-outs after putting it in. If I can wash it out after a week, it would be no problem but if I have to wait months before I could wear my hair curl again, then......


----------



## lovenharmony (May 18, 2009)

I don't think the BKT treatment is for me surprisingly not because of the formaldehyde, but the amount of heat involved in getting the hair straight!! :shock: I mean, 450 degrees?? I'm just starting to achieve healthy, longer hair and I'm not about to jeopardize it now. It looks great on those who haved used the treatment and I wish them continued success, but this is one bandwagon I will not be jumping on :yup:.


----------



## sheba1 (May 18, 2009)

laurend said:


> Nope, I won't use BKT because I like my natural hair.  I'm sure I won't be able to do my twist-outs after putting it in. If I can wash it out after a week, it would be no problem but if I have to wait months before I could wear my hair curl again, then......



I have still have lots of curlies and my twist outs are smoother after my bkt.  I also have not found a single single strand knot since my bkt.  Thank goodness!


----------



## hothair (May 18, 2009)

Just did my 2nd treatment last week, did my first wash today, my naps are still the same, really can't see a difference in curl definition detangling is still a breeze, so a definite keeper and no tangles will update fotki later this week...


----------



## sheba1 (May 18, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> I don't think the BKT treatment is for me surprisingly not because of the formaldehyde, but the amount of heat involved in getting the hair straight!! :shock: I mean, 450 degrees?? I'm just starting to achieve healthy, longer hair and I'm not about to jeopardize it now. It looks great on those who haved used the treatment and I wish them continued success, but this is one bandwagon I will not be jumping on :yup:.



Nothing wrong with that, Lovenharmony!   Of course there are many that don't use the full 450 degrees or the 10 passes.  I used my normal flat iron temp (430) and 5 passes, or so.  So far no regrets!

All the heads I've seen that used it consistently for a year or more have had nothing but improvements in length and manageability.  I love it!  Can hardly wait to see my hair in a year. 



hothair said:


> Just did my 2nd treatment last week, did my first wash today, my naps are still the same, really can't see a difference in curl definition detangling is still a breeze, so a definite keeper and no tangles will update fotki later this week...




Boooooo next week!  Today! Today!!


----------



## laurend (May 18, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> I have still have lots of curlies and my twist outs are smoother after my bkt. I also have not found a single single strand knot since my bkt. Thank goodness!


 
Sheba thanks for the information but I henna my hair and my hair doesn't hold the twist-outs like they use to, so I can only imagine putting bkt on my hair and what it would do.  I use to wear twist-outs for a week without wearing a scarf or re-twisting at night.  Now, I have to re-twist every three days and I hate doing it.  My hair never has curlies, the front is practically too straight.  I'm not willing to take that chance of too straight hair.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 25, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, Lovenharmony!  Of course there are many that don't use the full 450 degrees or the 10 passes. I used my normal flat iron temp (430) and 5 passes, or so. So far no regrets!
> 
> All the heads I've seen that used it consistently for a year or more have had nothing but improvements in length and manageability. I love it! Can hardly wait to see my hair in a year.
> 
> ...


 

I used the full heat and 10 passes, I wanted to make sure this will last for a while!


----------



## Sridevi (May 25, 2009)

This sounds just like a relaxer to me.


----------



## LovinLocks (May 27, 2009)

*                 403 - Complete Starter's Kit 2% Straightening Formula            *

http://www.globalkeratin.com/review/product/list/id/28/category/8/#review-form

                                                                                                   $389.00

Anybody know of a cost-effective 1-time only kit?


----------



## sheba1 (May 28, 2009)

LovinLocks said:


> *                 403 - Complete Starter's Kit 2% Straightening Formula            *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Softliss?  It's actually a kit that's enough for the year for about $100.  Designed for home use and formaldehyde free, I've seen that many are interested in it.

I used Global but I wanted to buy enough for a while.  Others are purchasing single use kits on ebay for $35 to $65.  Oh, and I think Dontspeakdefeat was selling a single use application of Marcia Teixeira in the Hair Product Exchange Forum.  It's a good one to grab as it is the only keratin product you can not get your hands on unless you are a licensed stylist and have taken Marcia's course.  It's also the product that is featured in the thread that jumpstarted BKT interest recently: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=350699


----------



## LovinLocks (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Sheba.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 28, 2009)

I haven't worked out yet. But I've been in the humidity, and I have had my normal sweaty head and my hair looks like the first day. No POOF ... Oh my, that's amazing in and of itself because I'm the queen of poof.  I have only had 5 hairs shed from the root (yes I am counting them) and when I pull that hair it sounds like a guitar string. That thing is strong.

The one thing this treatment will not do is fix split ends. I'll do seek an destroys for them.


----------



## Titansgirl (Jun 2, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I haven't worked out yet. But I've been in the humidity, and I have had my normal sweaty head and my hair looks like the first day. No POOF ... Oh my, that's amazing in and of itself because I'm the queen of poof.  I have only had 5 hairs shed from the root (yes I am counting them) and when I pull that hair it sounds like a guitar string. That thing is strong.
> 
> The one thing this treatment will not do is fix split ends. I'll do seek an destroys for them.



AtlantaJJ,  the treatment is awesome for a person who works out.  I have been working out about 3 times a week since I had the treatment.  i am surprise everytime my sweated hair dries straight.  Right now I have in a weave, but my front, top and back of my hair is out... It straighten by just putting a scarf on it.

I'm so happy w/ the treatment....  It's excellent for working out in the morning and still looking good before going to work without having to use heat.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 2, 2009)

AtlantaJJ,

I thought I read it here but I can not seem to find it.  Would you post a copy or link of the steps that you took in the application of the BKT?

Thanks!


----------



## sunshinne368 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love BKT! Today I worked out and I am pleased! The crown of my head was a little wavy at the roots, but all other areas remained straight!  I am going to rinse today with TJ Nourish Spa, and tomorrow I will wash after my long run. Now ladies I sweat a lot! So this is great!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 3, 2009)

sunshinne368 said:


> I love BKT! Today I worked out and I am pleased! The crown of my head was a little wavy at the roots, but all other areas remained straight!  I am going to rinse today with TJ Nourish Spa, and tomorrow I will wash after my long run. Now ladies I sweat a lot! So this is great!


Hello Fellow sweater here! I am trying to figure out my new reggie because I've been running every morning.  

I'll come back and post about it when I get home. My hair does not revert, that is amazing. But I feel like I should at least rinse after my workout because guess what, sweat has more sodium chloride in it than any shampoo or conditioner product out there which is going to make our BKTs wear off quicker.

ETA: I didn't realize I was rinsing every day while natural and my scalp does not like to feel icky going all day after a morning run without at least a rinse...


----------



## sheba1 (Jun 3, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Hello Fellow sweater here! I am trying to figure out my new reggie because I've been running every morning.
> 
> I'll come back and post about it when I get home. My hair does not revert, that is amazing. But I feel like I should at least rinse after my workout because guess what, sweat has more sodium chloride in it than any shampoo or conditioner product out there which is going to make our BKTs wear off quicker.



I've been working out a lot more, lately and I usually either rinse my hair or cowash.  I then seal with vatika oil and either wash n go or wet bun.  I hope my hair likes this throughout this summer because I sure love it!  It's easy, quick and I love being able to massage my scalp at night, if I feel like it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 4, 2009)

taz007 said:


> AtlantaJJ,
> 
> I thought I read it here but I can not seem to find it.  Would you post a copy or link of the steps that you took in the application of the BKT?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, sorry took so long to post. I think the steps are in my blog, but I basically textlaxed to stretch my hair 3 days before I did the BKT.  I did this because I plan to workout 6 days per week and I prefer straight styles for my profession.

I followed the steps for the OK Original Keratin to the letter, except for the 10 passes of the flat iron. I found I didn't have to do more than 5 passes. 
1) clarify
2) dry to 80/90%
3) apply bkt carefully not to put too much but to cover every strand
4) blowdry 
5) flat iron
6) wait 4 days before first wash

HTH


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 4, 2009)

sunshinne368 said:


> I love BKT! Today I worked out and I am pleased! The crown of my head was a little wavy at the roots, but all other areas remained straight!  I am going to rinse today with TJ Nourish Spa, and tomorrow I will wash after my long run. Now ladies I sweat a lot! So this is great!


Let me know how your reggie is working out. I have TJ NS, that seems to be safe.  Used the Organix Shea Poo and Condish yesterday and I shed some hairs for the first time.  I guess was about 20 or so , which may not seem like much but I usually only loose about 5 max... I might be using too much protein? 

I have been using MillCreek Biotin, my hair seems to agree with that but perhaps I should use that once per week, and something mild through the week.


----------



## sheba1 (Jun 4, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Let me know how your reggie is working out. I have TJ NS, that seems to be safe.  Used the Organix Shea Poo and Condish yesterday and I shed some hairs for the first time.  I guess was about 20 or so , which may not seem like much but I usually only loose about 5 max... I might be using too much protein?
> 
> I have been using MillCreek Biotin, my hair seems to agree with that but* perhaps I should use that once per week, and something mild through the week.*



That's what I do, pretty much, AJJ.  I cowash most of the time and only shampoo when I feel the need.  When I shampoo I use the Mill Creek Biotin.  I shake about a tablespoon up in a applicator bottle with water and amla oil and squirt it down into my scalp and massage from there.   But mostly, I co wash with either Vo5 clarifying conditioner (on the back it says it's safe for color treated hair and has no sodium chloride) or any other conditioner I have.  I reconstruct a couple days a week with Aphogee 2 minute.  So far this has been working a dream.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 4, 2009)

belletresse said:


> I'm curious,
> 
> What is the ingredient in the formaldehyde free version that straightens hair? As far as I know  formaldehyde is the active straightening ingredient.
> 
> ...



All of the straightening agents when heated give off some form of formaldehyde and related aldehydes. There is no such thing has one being chemical free.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 14, 2009)

I did my 2nd bkt last week.  I'm still struggling to find products to use for aftercare.  I looked at serveral local stores and could not find mill creek.

Is there a poo and condish that have no sodium but does contain keratin?  Talk about finding a needle in hay stack!

At first I tried AO poo and I felt stripped.   I'm going to cowash for a while and see how it works out.  Today I used silicone mix (because I had a jar in the back of the cabinet).  It does have mineral oil in it so I still want to find something else.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 14, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I did my 2nd bkt last week.  I'm still struggling to find products to use for aftercare.  I looked at serveral local stores and could not find mill creek.
> 
> Is there a poo and condish that have no sodium but does contain keratin?  Talk about finding a needle in hay stack!
> 
> At first I tried AO poo and I felt stripped.   I'm going to cowash for a while and see how it works out.  Today I used silicone mix (because I had a jar in the back of the cabinet).  It does have mineral oil in it so I still want to find something else.


You can  purchase the MillCreek Biotin shampoo and conditioner from www.Vitacost.com They have very reasonable prices.  

Sally's beauty supply sells a keratin protein filler that I think I'm going to add to one of my natural conditioners. I found I had quite a few that didn't have SC in them but they didn't have Keratin. I can make my own keratin condish using this.    I really like the MillCreek Biotin too.






Can be used to make an "excellent protein hair reconstructing conditioner" by diluting it with 1/3 water. 

*Ingredients*
Ingredients:Aqua, Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein (and) Wheat Oligosaccharides, Keratin Amino Acids, Aloe Barbadensis, Humullus Lupulus, Urfica Dioica, 1, 3, Bix(Hydroxymethyl)5, 5 Dimethylimidazolidine-2, 4Dione, Methyl ester 4 Hydrozxybenzoic Acid, Tetrasodium Edta, Polysorbate-20, Parfum.,

A thread that talks about the protein filler

You have to figure out the right amount to use. I plan to dilute it and work my way up based on my results.


----------



## sheba1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I was perusing tightlycurly.com and the Curly Primer method has several recommended shampoos and conditioners that are perfect for BKT!  They're not harsh, and she is anti sodium chloride. 

Shampoos: http://www.tightlycurly.com/Shampoos.aspx
Conditioners: http://www.tightlycurly.com/CombingConditioners.aspx


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 14, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> I was perusing tightlycurly.com and the Curly Primer method has several recommended shampoos and conditioners that are perfect for BKT!  They're not harsh, and she is anti sodium chloride.
> 
> Shampoos: http://www.tightlycurly.com/Shampoos.aspx
> Conditioners: http://www.tightlycurly.com/CombingConditioners.aspx


You curls look like hers !

I am finding out that sweating in the hair while working out will cause the BKT to wear off faster.I didn't rinse after every workout last week and today when I washed I could see a little bit of my frizz coming back.  Nothing major but I could tell the difference.  

Just something for you ladies to note.


----------



## sheba1 (Jul 24, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You curls look like hers !


 
Awww :blush3: thanks, AtlantaJJ!



> I am finding out that sweating in the hair while working out will cause the BKT to wear off faster.I didn't rinse after every workout last week and today when I washed I could see a little bit of my frizz coming back. Nothing major but I could tell the difference.
> 
> Just something for you ladies to note.


 
Yep, I agree.  At first I worried about cowashing daily but I see that using a conditioner and water to help to remove any sweat after my workout helps more than it hurts.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Nov 14, 2009)

I seriously would like to try this straightening method....


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 26, 2009)

ok that stuff is dangerous. do your research.


----------



## Kash (Apr 24, 2010)

good luck with trying it! and bkt is no more dangerous than many other things women slap on their hair and near their scalp...including relaxer/texturizer chemicals.


----------



## BGT (Apr 24, 2010)

I want to try it this summer.


----------



## je56913 (Sep 1, 2010)

If anyone lives in the Orlando area, I bought QOD keratin off of craigslist. If you go to the orlando craigslist and search for brazilian keratin, you can find it easily. She sells it 3oz for $45 and 4oz for $55. Which I thought was reasonable because I don't have to pay for shipping or wait for it to come in the mail (I'm so impatient). I actually had her apply the product for my and I paid 75 for my shoulder-length hair. I am in love with the results!!!!

Hopefully, I'll have pics of my hair soon...I'm a nursing student so my time is soooo limited lately


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 1, 2010)

je56913 said:


> If anyone lives in the Orlando area, I bought QOD keratin off of craigslist. If you go to the orlando craigslist and search for brazilian keratin, you can find it easily. She sells it 3oz for $45 and 4oz for $55. Which I thought was reasonable because I don't have to pay for shipping or wait for it to come in the mail (I'm so impatient). I actually had her apply the product for my and I paid 75 for my shoulder-length hair. I am in love with the results!!!!
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have pics of my hair soon...I'm a nursing student so my time is soooo limited lately



Thanks for sharing.  Please post pics as soon as possible so we know you're not trolling?  Is that ok?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 1, 2010)

laurend said:


> Nope, I won't use BKT because I like my natural hair.  I'm sure I won't be able to do my twist-outs after putting it in. If I can wash it out after a week, it would be no problem but if I have to wait months before I could wear my hair curl again, then......


 
My friend who has been natural her WHOLE 25 years got a BKT this past Spring...it seems to just make it easier to straighten. Her curl pattern is 4AB. She is APL+. She will get it blown out and wear it straight for two weeks, then wash it, let it shrink, and do her twists and twist outs for a couple weeks....Wash it again, blow it out, and straighten it for a couple weeks....No loss in curl patternShrinkage still intact...Easier to trim....But easier to straighten now, with a cleaner result.....It was only after knowing she suffered no heat damage and saw the 100% reversion with my own eyes that I became interested. She said hers lasted 3 months....She is going to maintain it.....Her and my friend who does the BKT at her home washes their hair once a week.....She used a formaldehyde version and lets our other natural friend do it at home. She ordered it from Ft. Lauderdale..it cost about 80.00/bottle...But she doesn't do it herself....


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 1, 2010)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> My friend who has been natural her WHOLE 25 years got a BKT this past Spring...it seems to just make it easier to straighten. Her curl pattern is 4AB. She is APL+. She will get it blown out and wear it straight for two weeks, then wash it, let it shrink, and do her twists and twist outs for a couple weeks....Wash it again, blow it out, and straighten it for a couple weeks....No loss in curl patternShrinkage still intact...Easier to trim....But easier to straighten now, with a cleaner result.....It was only after knowing she suffered no heat damage and saw the 100% reversion with my own eyes that I became interested. She said hers lasted 3 months....She is going to maintain it.....Her and my friend who does the BKT at her home washes their hair once a week.....She used a formaldehyde version and lets our other natural friend do it at home. She ordered it from Ft. Lauderdale..it cost about 80.00/bottle...But she doesn't do it herself....


 
Thank you for the info!  Your twists are just plain lush!   Your growth over the past year has been amazing


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 2, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> Thank you for the info!  Your twists are just plain lush!   Your growth over the past year has been amazing


 

Thanks Sheba1,
I feel like I've been natural a lot longer. I happened to run up on that pic and realized it was just 12 months ago...it seemed like ages ago!

So are you thinkin gof doing a BKT also?


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 6, 2010)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Thanks Sheba1,
> I feel like I've been natural a lot longer. I happened to run up on that pic and realized it was just 12 months ago...it seemed like ages ago!



I hear you.  I would love to be 4 years into my hair journey now and see the progress I've made.   I can't believe my siggy was 10 months ago.  I  can't wait to see my hair again this coming December.  I hope I've made half as much progress as you.



> So are you thinking of doing a BKT also?



I actually did several BKTs last year.  I documented them in my fotki http://public.fotki.com/sheba1

I haven't done one in a while now because I don't think I need it to keep my hair protected and grow towards my goal.  I expect to revisit BKT when I get to MBL.  Either that or I may texlax.


----------



## hothair (Sep 8, 2010)

^^^Your friend's regimen is almost exactly mine, I don't have reversion issues and my hair's doing pretty good considering the amount of times I colour/highlight.

Styling's also still a breeze- I don't want to think of what I would do without my treatments


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a BKT treatment on my hair instead of relaxing in a couple of years and so I am subscribing to follow along for info.


----------



## me-T (Apr 27, 2011)

came in to say hi aggie! hadn't seem your name pop up in a while!

but since i've used bkt before...
i think it's just heat training with chemicals. really no point. can be expensive, and potentially harmful to your health. why bother? i did end up gettin a good ol' izunami flat iron because of it, so i'm not that mad

um...just realized aggie's post is old *dumbface*


----------



## Ladybelle (Apr 27, 2011)

I did the bkt the first time I went natural, I wanna say that was in 09, I didnt like the way it made my hair feel so I only did it once. It did revert with no problems.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Oct 16, 2011)

I've been dpong BKT for 1 year 1 month and i love it !!! I dont plan to turn back


----------



## lana (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm texlaxed with Mizani Lye...I'm BSL and heading toward MBL.  I really want to try the BKT, but will it bother my texlaxed hair?  IF BKT works on my hair, I will of course stop Texlaxing.  I prefer to be natural with BKT hair.  But I'm 4zzz and I like to wear my hair straight, not curly.  Please reply. 

Can someone tag me back into the thread with an answer?  Also, may someone please recommend a *non-formaldehyde *BKT.   I was allergic to formaldehyde as a kid (with nail polish). 

Thank you!


----------



## Napp (Dec 26, 2012)

lana said:


> I'm texlaxed with Mizani Lye...I'm BSL and heading toward MBL.  I really want to try the BKT, but will it bother my texlaxed hair?  IF BKT works on my hair, I will of course stop Texlaxing.  I prefer to be natural with BKT hair.  But I'm 4zzz and I like to wear my hair straight, not curly.  Please reply.
> 
> Can someone tag me back into the thread with an answer?  Also, may someone please recommend a *non-formaldehyde *BKT.   I was allergic to formaldehyde as a kid (with nail polish).
> 
> Thank you!



lana it will make your texlaxed ends straighter. my ends used to be really wavy/curly and now they are a slightly wavy. they are super smooth however so i do not have any tangling since i started bkt'ing again. also you don't need to use the heat as high as they advise. I do 2 passes at 340 and my results are great. so far he best ones ive used has formaldehyde the best non formaldehyde treatment ive used so far is QOD max organiq.


----------

